# Howdy from a Texas Aggie!



## maypearlflash (Apr 11, 2012)

Howdy Everyone,

My name is Jennifer or you can call me Pearl. Pearl was a nickname that I got on another freemason chat site b/c my e-mail address has that in it and it was a short cut for them. So you can call me Pearl or Jennifer or whatever. I am an Eastern Star and Mother Advisor of a Rainbow Assembly. I am a majority member of Dallas #33 IORG and am currently Mother Advisor of that same assembly. I really enjoy all that I do. I live south of Dallas Texas. I enjoy talking on the phone, texting, meeting new people and playing with my Great Dane Dixie. I hope to get to know lots of you on here as I have in the past with others on different other Freemason Chat sites that I have been a member of. Thank you for taking the time to get to know me. If you have any questions just ask and I will see if I have the answer for you. Thank you again!

Jennifer


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome! It's great to have you here! Please let me know if I can be of assistance!


----------



## Txmason (Apr 11, 2012)

Jennifer!

Howdy and welcome to Masons of Texas!
Have fun and look forward to hearing from you. 

Best,

Bro. Jerry Johnston
San Jacinto #106 A.F.&A.M.
Marshal 2011-2012

Arabia Shrine
Assistant Photographer

Yourreflectionphotography.com

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## JTM (Apr 11, 2012)

hey Jennifer, I'm the JW over at Brazos Union.  Stop by our 1st Saturday Breakfasts... 8 am - 10 am, or on First Fridays... we hang out and hand out water/have activities for the kiddoes.


----------



## maypearlflash (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome...I really appreciate it and look forward to the fellowship with others of the Masonic Family!


----------



## harraid5711 (May 16, 2012)

Whoop! Greetings from a fellow Aggie, class of '03.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 19, 2012)

I thought that you sounded familiar....

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!  Pardon my ignorance, but what is an Aggie?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 20, 2012)

SeeKer.mm said:


> Welcome to the forums!  Pardon my ignorance, but what is an Aggie?



Another name for a "special education" student who has graduated from Texas A&M University. LMAO!!!


----------



## hlnelson (May 27, 2012)

Welcome  Jennifer


----------

